# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  the hot BB picture thread.

## Simon1972

i found this photo, can get this girl out of my mind so i used her as my avatar- something about her just makes me go weak.
anyone have a photo that just stands out, post it up!

----------


## Simon1972

and this one!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Her legs (top photo) make her look like a speed skater or something. Love those legs.

----------


## Times Roman

I have the same problem....

....girls drop their drawers around me all the time!

----------


## auswest



----------


## Mario L

....

----------


## ironbeck

ur killing me :Aajack:

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Tanya Naghten FTW!!!!

----------


## StickyNicky

This thread is too much for me and my elevated testosterone levels ..

----------


## StickyNicky



----------


## BlueWaffle21

This is Tanya, check her out on FB she has more photos!!

----------


## BlueWaffle21

> and this one!


Jamie is one of my favorites!!

----------


## kolaking

Man I love a big ass with not a dent or dimple in it...makes my mouth water!!!!

----------


## Nick33

> 


haha!

----------


## Wannabeinshape

Whoa!

----------


## Focusmen

I WINNNNNNNN!!!  :Bbiwin:

----------


## BengalWoman

The last one in a blue 'top'. Wow!

----------


## Ares101

Gosh I need to talk my women into working out more with me!

----------


## Far from massive

I never found Dana hard to look at either, love a women with muscles who still looks like a women.

http://www.danalinn.com/images/photo...nnBailey_1.jpg

----------


## BengalWoman

[QUOTE=auswest;6015850]
After seeing those pics, you might change the name to "asswest"  :Smilie:

----------


## >Good Luck<

Thanks for this thread from the bottom of my heart! I feel blessed

----------


## BallerBoi

i98u76trdxfgcvbhjnio9u8yt76ftcuvhbwaddwasfgtrewdsa dfgrathwG

Sorry about that, just cleaning the jizz off my keyboard.

----------


## banehallow

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125335"/>


looks like she's just wearing band-aids
I'm using my iphone and the pic doesn't show  :Frown:

----------


## analovz



----------


## < <Samson> >

Oh Jesus!

----------


## Edwin23q

> I WINNNNNNNN!!! 
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125328"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125329"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125330"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125331"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125332"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125333"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125334"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125335"/>


Omg, please stop, I'm dying here.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner

----------


## rollingthunder

Ouch!

----------


## Aziz

I think we have a winner!

----------


## jsanman

Attachment 132870

----------


## cj111



----------


## Soar

Attachment 132889

----------


## Faster

> i found this photo, can get this girl out of my mind so i used her as my avatar- something about her just makes me go weak.
> anyone have a photo that just stands out, post it up!


This girl is so fine

----------


## sixfootseven



----------


## Blitz777

Man, that first chick could be hot but she ruined it with those trunks. If I were f*cking her I'd think I was banging Evander Holyfield.

Different strokes for different folks, it looks like!

----------


## RescuesPitbulls

> 


omgg

----------


## Antonious

Fak this thread, gotta go see a girl now after it

----------


## johnnymctrance

> This thread is too much for me and my elevated testosterone levels..


lol...

----------


## johnnymctrance

> i found this photo, can get this girl out of my mind so i used her as my avatar- something about her just makes me go weak.
> anyone have a photo that just stands out, post it up!


whats her name???  :Smilie:

----------


## optionsdude

I found this one

----------


## Gizmo79

DAAAAAMN Gents!!!! Here's my 2c...  ...and here I always thought 'squatters' are bad!

----------


## Hydrokracker

> i found this photo, can get this girl out of my mind so i used her as my avatar- something about her just makes me go weak.
> anyone have a photo that just stands out, post it up!
> 
> Attachment 123078


all the professional pics posted and this is def the hottest

although DLB is fine too...

----------


## OnTheSauce

oh sweet jesus. how have I not seen this

----------


## MuscleInk

This chic puts a lot of guys to shame!

----------


## auswest



----------


## basketballfan22

> I never found Dana hard to look at either, love a women with muscles who still looks like a women.
> 
> http://www.danalinn.com/images/photo...nnBailey_1.jpg


Don't let austinite read this.  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> This chic puts a lot of guys to shame!



She can shame me as often as possible.

----------


## gbrice75

> 



Who is this

----------


## krugerr

> Don't let austinite read this.


 Im gutted I didnt see her at the BodyPower Expo... Since I saw her posted on these forums, I've really discovered a love for bodybuilding women, with DLB being my favourite!




> She can shame me as often as possible.


Ditto that!

----------


## krugerr



----------


## 3day

> Who is this


Camille Leblanc-Bazinet mmmmmm! Crossfit Goddess

----------


## austinite

> i found this photo, can get this girl out of my mind so i used her as my avatar- something about her just makes me go weak.
> anyone have a photo that just stands out, post it up!
> 
> Attachment 123078


This is fake.

----------


## MuscleInk

I know its not nice to stare, but I can stop.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I know its not nice to stare, but I can stop.


Holy crap! Pigtails even!

----------


## kelkel

> Holy crap! Pigtails even!


JV you focused on pigtails?

----------


## basketballfan22

> 


I think she looks way more attractive in that fourth picture.

----------


## krugerr

> I think she looks way more attractive in that fourth picture.


I'm a big fan of her, gotta say even when competition ready she still looks hawt!

----------


## austinite

stop posting pics of my mom, bitches!

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

My forearm and bicep just gained like 1/2 inch  :Smilie:  thanks guys ill post this new workout in the lifting section. Lol

----------


## basketballfan22

> stop posting pics of my mom, bitches!


Lmao. I warned you all!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> My forearm and bicep just gained like 1/2 inch  thanks guys ill post this new workout in the lifting section. Lol


yea buddy its called a PUMP...

----------


## Hydrokracker

> This is fake.


wut you mean this is fake?

----------


## austinite

> wut you mean this is fake?


Photoshop. Just put the image in a decent photoshop program and you'll see all the layering.

----------


## Hydrokracker

> Photoshop. Just put the image in a decent photoshop program and you'll see all the layering.


my hopes and dreams...you killed them

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> JV you focused on pigtails?


Well, let's just say it doesn't hurt. Not sure why. Strange wiring, I guess.

----------


## austinite

> Well, let's just say it doesn't hurt. Not sure why. Strange wiring, I guess.


Giggity

----------


## Myers

> Giggity

----------


## cc5501

Nyce. Thank you.

----------


## johnC80

damn this thread....

----------


## BluPhin

> Attachment 123174
> 
> 
> Attachment 123173
> 
> 
> Attachment 123172
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah...I'd be shooting before I hit the brush!

----------


## VzThunder

This thread is the reason I will never go to gym and get big, how can I walk away?  :Frown:

----------


## Oki-Des

She is not a BB, but I have to put something; other than a few of my fav's of Austinite! Lol.

----------


## Oki-Des

Oh, what the hell. Grrrrrr! This one drives me freaking nuts. 
Ok, Ill shut up now before I get myself in trouble. : )

----------

